
Who Owns the Airplane Armrest? - avivallssa
https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/lifestyle/2019/6/7/1_4456589.html
======
ksaj
I think the writer hasn't been on a large plane. The biggest one that I've
been on had the typical 3-seats on the sides, but _5_ seats in the middle
rows.

On that plane, the problem pointed out in the article appears again, because
there are 3 people who battle it out in the 5-seater rows.

I only image in that case, thr middle person gets 2 arm rests, and the
neighbours lean away towards their closest aisle.

